# homestead for sale



## BobbyD (Jul 1, 2020)

16.5 acres with house and shop.3500 watts of solar.Riding mower,tiller welder woodsplitter,and all tools go with the house.can be seen by looking at houses for sale near omaha ,ar.the only yellow house in ar.


----------

